# near disaster



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Loaded the van today ready to go away for a few days tomorrow. Last job, I connected to hook-up to get the fridge down to temperature overnight.
For some reason I returned to van a few minutes later to get my laptop. Immediately smelt burning and when I lifted seat cover where electric box is was hit by smoke  
Quickly went out and disconnected hook-up. Dread to think what would have happened if I had not gone back.
Will still go away tomorrow but stick to gas operation. Just glad that I've still got a van.

Jed


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

"lucky" you!

We never used our awning light, but I cleaned it just before going to France last year. We continued not using it until one evening when sharing a drink with the folk next door on an aire in Normandy. I thought it would be a "good idea" to light the way home. However, an itinerent wine-seller visited the site so I made an early return to get some money: the ceiling of the van was wreathed in acrid smoke, where the wire had rested on the bulb and got hot enough to melt. A few more minutes and we might have been "homeless".

Always look on the bright side of life; as you say, it could have been much worse. Gordon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Box*

What make of "Box" and any idea what was wrong with it Jed?

TM


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi TM,

update

Unable to establish make. Stopped off at Donnington Caravans at Sleaford in Lincs on my way north. Couldn't have treated me better. The charger had burnt out. Because I was using the van he agreed to fit a new charger for me there and then. He discovered some unusual connections which, though he said were not dangerous, were unusual. I think he said putting everything, including the fire, on one circuit. He didn't think this charger was factory fitted.

He fitted new plug-in charger, sorted out wiring and checked rest of electrics. He also tightened up tap on sink and checked and corrected tyre pressures!
Couldn't have received better service and would recommend this workshop.

Would an annual check have prevented this? I don't know but probably unlikely. All I can say is, if you take the battery out of your smoke alarm to do your toast, don't forget to put it back  

Seriously, though, I think I had a lucky escape.

Jed


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

glad you have things sorted out Jed.

Sue


----------

